# CO Allocated....But no response



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone,:attention:
I have applied for Visa 190(11/12/12) and luckily got 'CO'(Team4 initial MS) allocated within 9 days of lodging my application(20/12/12)..... and as per her requirements,uploaded :typing:all of my documents asap..
I have mailed her twice(after a month) requesting to update me about my status:boinkwhether she is in receipt of all documents or if medicals are finalized or referred etc)...but to no avail..
She has never bothered to reply to any of my queries.:hurt:

Has anyone been through similar kind of situation???? if yes please share....:ballchain:


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

xyls98 said:


> Hi Everyone,:attention:
> I have applied for Visa 190(11/12/12) and luckily got 'CO'(Team4 initial MS) allocated within 9 days of lodging my application(20/12/12)..... and as per her requirements,uploaded :typing:all of my documents asap..
> I have mailed her twice(after a month) requesting to update me about my status:boinkwhether she is in receipt of all documents or if medicals are finalized or referred etc)...but to no avail..
> She has never bothered to reply to any of my queries.:hurt:
> ...


Dear,

she is on leave and we are in the same boat

as per my last query she was on leave till this week


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

same here, i think CO is on leave or perhaps sent case for some checks.

fingers crossed


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> same here, i think CO is on leave or perhaps sent case for some checks.
> 
> fingers crossed


is ms your co too


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

PARAM2 said:


> is ms your co too


yep


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

thewall said:


> yep


i called up diac last week all i could extract was that she will join this week...we can expect some movement this week...


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Hi Everyone,:attention:
> I have applied for Visa 190(11/12/12) and luckily got 'CO'(Team4 initial MS) allocated within 9 days of lodging my application(20/12/12)..... and as per her requirements,uploaded :typing:all of my documents asap..
> I have mailed her twice(after a month) requesting to update me about my status:boinkwhether she is in receipt of all documents or if medicals are finalized or referred etc)...but to no avail..
> She has never bothered to reply to any of my queries.:hurt:
> ...


I must say, I love your smilies.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm also having same CO. She requested my PCC and MEDs on 18th Jan. I uploaded them on 30th Jan and no update since then. Hope we all will get some good news on next week. ray2:


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

PARAM2 said:


> Dear,
> 
> she is on leave and we are in the same boat
> 
> as per my last query she was on leave till this week


As we both share same 'CO':cool2: Out of curiosity,I just wanna ask you;How did you know she is on leave??? I mean you made a call or mailed her? pls share.:yo:


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

xyls98 said:


> As we both share same 'CO':cool2: Out of curiosity,I just wanna ask you;How did you know she is on leave??? I mean you made a call or mailed her? pls share.:yo:


i had called up diac .could find out that she was on leave for last two weeks..am not sure about her joining...request you to keep me updated on you status on my email..thanks


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

PARAM2 said:


> i had called up diac .could find out that she was on leave for last two weeks..am not sure about her joining...request you to keep me updated on you status on my email..thanks



Sure.....mate


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> same here, i think CO is on leave or perhaps sent case for some checks.
> 
> fingers crossed



It seems that we both too share same CO:cool2:... I was going thru your signature,please pardon my ignorance but..am bit confuse...when did you get your CO? on 30oct or 17 jan?
Actually, on E-Visa page(17/01/13)links of some of the documents which i had mailed to CO got changed from 'Requested' to 'Required'...while some remained the same(Requested)....As i said earlier,i tried contacting CO in this regard but no response....


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

xyls98 said:


> it seems that we both too share same co:cool2:... I was going thru your signature,please pardon my ignorance but..am bit confuse...when did you get your co? On 30oct or 17 jan?
> Actually, on e-visa page(17/01/13)links of some of the documents which i had mailed to co got changed from 'requested' to 'required'...while some remained the same(requested)....as i said earlier,i tried contacting co in this regard but no response....


from what i have learned...initially befor the co is assigned status is recommended/....
After co scrutinizes it is recieved(documents have reached)....requested(requested by email)......recommended...i guess not relevent eg australian experience in some cases...


Also sometimes even after loading the document it is received on page but the co may again have requested for it...maybe due to tech fault


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi PARAM,

When did you call DIAC? Did they mention any rejoining date? 
You are one week ahead than me. So you'll get the grant first.  Best of luck!!!!


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> Hi PARAM,
> 
> When did you call DIAC? Did they mention any rejoining date?
> You are one week ahead than me. So you'll get the grant first.  Best of luck!!!!


last week on tuesday....my time lines are applied 14/12/12...ack ...21/12/12....co contacted me for routine documents of wife and children which i had loaded and it seems she did not recieve on 18jan13..../i uploaded documents and also a changed passport no of my child on 23/01/13....and then after a week on telephone came to know she is on leave ...then again last tuesday ,again she was on leave...the operator was not very clear and i thought he said next week she will join...but am not very confident...thanks for your wishes stay in touch and maybe the thread should read as team 4 on the same boat ...rather same ship


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

PARAM2 said:


> last week on tuesday....my time lines are applied 14/12/12...ack ...21/12/12....co contacted me for routine documents of wife and children which i had loaded and it seems she did not recieve on 18jan13..../i uploaded documents and also a changed passport no of my child on 23/01/13....and then after a week on telephone came to know she is on leave ...then again last tuesday ,again she was on leave...the operator was not very clear and i thought he said next week she will join...but am not very confident...thanks for your wishes stay in touch and maybe the thread should read as team 4 on the same boat ...rather same ship


Thanks a lot for the info. It looks like we would have to wait at least till next week. Yeah sure will keep in touch.Its really nice to see this thread. :grouphug: BTW that name would be much suitable..


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Any updates today????


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

This is a nice thread for guys like us waiting for long time.
I too got CO allocated on 12th Dec and submitted all the documents within 2 days including medicals and pcc but no response from CO until yesterday. My medicals were also finalised long time back. Yesterday got mail from CO requesting my spouse documents and I sent them yesterday. Waiting for the golden mail. This wait is really killing. Don't know how long it takes. My CO is from team 2.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

malthe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is a nice thread for guys like us waiting for long time.
> I too got CO allocated on 12th Dec and submitted all the documents within 2 days including medicals and pcc but no response from CO until yesterday. My medicals were also finalised long time back. Yesterday got mail from CO requesting my spouse documents and I sent them yesterday. Waiting for the golden mail. This wait is really killing. Don't know how long it takes. My CO is from team 2.


Good to hear that your CO contacted you. Wish you will get the grant tomorrow.!!!


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Good to hear that your CO contacted you. Wish you will get the grant tomorrow.!!!


Thanks bro


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

malthe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is a nice thread for guys like us waiting for long time.
> I too got CO allocated on 12th Dec and submitted all the documents within 2 days including medicals and pcc but no response from CO until yesterday. My medicals were also finalised long time back. Yesterday got mail from CO requesting my spouse documents and I sent them yesterday. Waiting for the golden mail. This wait is really killing. Don't know how long it takes. My CO is from team 2.


All the best for your golden mail mate.
This is the exact reason why this kind of thread was needed(for people waiting in ques)...Like in your case,you got your next mail almost after 2 months..you must be feeling heavenly relax now(Knowing that file is atleast moving and not struck somewhere)..Believe me,this too is heartening news for people like us.

There are many fellows(including me) on this forum,who after the submission of their requested documents to CO, regularly checks:ranger: their mails & their E-Visa on-line application status daily(without fail),surf on this forum,etc....in the hope that they might get to know some good news... but with each passing days/ months,they tend to become more impatient:frustyEspecially,with due respect,when we see some lucky fellas:thumb: get their grant within 5-15 days) but in the end..there is little we can do....(except waiting for our turn):fish2:
Anyway,We need to keep going,sharing each-others experience.....ALL's WELL THAT ENDS WELL..... Cheers


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> All the best for your golden mail mate.
> This is the exact reason why this kind of thread was needed(for people waiting in ques)...Like in your case,you got your next mail almost after 2 months..you must be feeling heavenly relax now(Knowing that file is atleast moving and not struck somewhere)..Believe me,this too is heartening news for people like us.
> 
> There are many fellows(including me) on this forum,who after the submission of their requested documents to CO, regularly checks:ranger: their mails & their E-Visa on-line application status daily(without fail),surf on this forum,etc....in the hope that they might get to know some good news... but with each passing days/ months,they tend to become more impatient:frustyEspecially,with due respect,when we see some lucky fellas:thumb: get their grant within 5-15 days) but in the end..there is little we can do....(except waiting for our turn):fish2:
> Anyway,We need to keep going,sharing each-others experience.....ALL's WELL THAT ENDS WELL..... Cheers


Ur timeline is almost same as mine..... Me also in the que waiting for my turn to come..... Getting a bit impatient now


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> All the best for your golden mail mate.
> This is the exact reason why this kind of thread was needed(for people waiting in ques)...Like in your case,you got your next mail almost after 2 months..you must be feeling heavenly relax now(Knowing that file is atleast moving and not struck somewhere)..Believe me,this too is heartening news for people like us.
> 
> There are many fellows(including me) on this forum,who after the submission of their requested documents to CO, regularly checks:ranger: their mails & their E-Visa on-line application status daily(without fail),surf on this forum,etc....in the hope that they might get to know some good news... but with each passing days/ months,they tend to become more impatient:frustyEspecially,with due respect,when we see some lucky fellas:thumb: get their grant within 5-15 days) but in the end..there is little we can do....(except waiting for our turn):fish2:
> Anyway,We need to keep going,sharing each-others experience.....ALL's WELL THAT ENDS WELL..... Cheers


Thats true. There is nothing much we can do except waiting. My suggestion to all of you guys according to my experience is don't call DIAC frequently as they are not giving much information anyway and they have in the records how many times we called them. Last time when I called they told me that I am not supposed to call them and my agent should call them. 

It has been 2 days since I submitted my spouse documents and waiting eagerly for the golden mail. My CO woke up after 2 months. Don't know when he will wake up again to give me the grant. I am spending sleepless nights during this wait.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

You are all very impatient. You have no idea what the CO is doing to process your visa. Just let them get on with it and stop harassing them. I know if i was getting badgered with emails and calls it wouldn't encourage me to answer or move faster, slower maybe.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah dat's true. We should let her enjoy her vacation. 
Once she join in she will give grants to all of us. BTW she was so supportive when my Meds got stuck. So will hope for best. :grouphug:


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

_shel said:


> You are all very impatient. You have no idea what the CO is doing to process your visa. Just let them get on with it and stop harassing them. I know if i was getting badgered with emails and calls it wouldn't encourage me to answer or move faster, slower maybe.


agreed, every single application is unique in nature and i dont understand why people dont get "if DIAC needs anything they will contact/email you and ask for it" then again most of the applicants are including me  from thirld world countries where govt. employees work only when bribed or annoyed to death unlike australia, so the applicants are having a hard time to quit their old habit


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

_shel said:


> You are all very impatient. You have no idea what the CO is doing to process your visa. Just let them get on with it and stop harassing them. I know if i was getting badgered with emails and calls it wouldn't encourage me to answer or move faster, slower maybe.


Thats true. Thats why I stopped calling DIAC and my CO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

prototype_nsx said:


> agreed, every single application is unique in nature and i dont understand why people dont get "if DIAC needs anything they will contact/email you and ask for it" then again most of the applicants are including me  from thirld world countries where govt. employees work only when bribed or annoyed to death unlike australia, so the applicants are having a hard time to quit their old habit


 I bet you will be glad to get away from a Government like that. While our Government officials can be annoying and attempt to put up barriers on occasions they usually do what they are paid to do and thought of having to bribe them is shocking! 

That said there is often a ton of red tape, laws and officialdom to get through to get what you need!


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

_shel said:


> I bet you will be glad to get away from a Government like that. While our Government officials can be annoying and attempt to put up barriers on occasions they usually do what they are paid to do and thought of having to bribe them is shocking!
> 
> That said there is often a ton of red tape, laws and officialdom to get through to get what you need!


Hell yeah! notice the flags im carrying? first gov. is highly corrupt and doesn't let you do anything legally  the second gov. corrupt and racist only to foreigners  passing laws that applies to a certain nationality 

i just want to live and work where I will be judged by qualification and eligibility not by my race or religion or anything else and DIAC has proved that by asking for "Citizenship" instead of "Nationality" and not asking for "Religion".

they wont be annoying or attempt to put barriers if you read half the information provided in the sites which obviously people don't and the number/topic of posts prove that. 
as long as im clean and my papers are legitimate i dont see a point to panic about.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> You are all very impatient. You have no idea what the CO is doing to process your visa. Just let them get on with it and stop harassing them. I know if i was getting badgered with emails and calls it wouldn't encourage me to answer or move faster, slower maybe.


Thanks buddy for commenting the right points on impatience here. I felt this thread didn't add much to what is being discussed to problems of similar nature in the bigger threads for applicants waiting for CO or grant letter.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Thanks buddy for commenting the right points on impatience here. I felt this thread didn't add much to what is being discussed to problems of similar nature in the bigger threads for applicants waiting for CO or grant letter.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Well..... folks, forget this patience or impatience saga here .... Bottom line is ,All of us are here to discuss one common goal... 'Smooth way to grant'...I mean if there are any hurdles than thru this fabulous forum , we can find or share some ideas/solutions to bypass those hurdles and achieve our common goals 
Cheers


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

xyls98 said:


> well..... Folks, forget this patience or impatience saga here .... Bottom line is ,all of us are here to discuss one common goal... 'smooth way to grant'...i mean if there are any hurdles than thru this fabulous forum , we can find or share some ideas/solutions to bypass those hurdles and achieve our common goals
> Cheers


team 4 ms ....advice contact diac on tele and inquire status telling your cos name...:d


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone have CO with the initials LR. i have submitted all the required docs but there is no change of status on the docs on the portal. Its the same as the first day i have lodged the application. 

Has anyone experienced a similar situation?

Thanks,


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have CO with the initials LR. i have submitted all the required docs but there is no change of status on the docs on the portal. Its the same as the first day i have lodged the application.
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention its Brisbane Team 33 handling my application.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

pishu said:


> Forgot to mention its Brisbane Team 33 handling my application.


Team 33 is very slowww


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Team 33 is very slowww


I concur to that but also in some cases (people from this forum) had team 33 and were granted visa in 4 days, I guess CO is what makes the difference.


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

PARAM2 said:


> team 4 ms ....advice contact diac on tele and inquire status telling your cos name...:d


Congrats ....mate ..finally u got the G- mail.
Thanks for the advice for calling DIAC. Pls share with us whether u had called them and what is the best time to call?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

PARAM2 said:


> team 4 ms ....advice contact diac on tele and inquire status telling your cos name...:d


Wooow. Signature says someone has got the grant. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
Heartiest Congrats buddy!!! 
Party time begins...

Thanks a lot for the advice. Were you able to contact her? S she back?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

PARAM2 said:


> team 4 ms ....advice contact diac on tele and inquire status telling your cos name...:d


Did you call the general no. Can you please tell me the exact no to call.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

PARAM2,

Congratulations for getting the grant letter. All the best for the road ahead 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> param2,
> 
> congratulations for getting the grant letter. All the best for the road ahead
> 
> sent from my ipod touch using expatforum


called up the normal website diac no....ms rejoined but busy with other assignment


----------



## ishita (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi,

Even our PR application was processed by her, she granted us PR within 40 minutes of submitting all documents, I think she will not take much time once she is back from her vacation.-)


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

i****a said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even our PR application was processed by her, she granted us PR within 40 minutes of submitting all documents, I think she will not take much time once she is back from her vacation.-)


Congrats on your grant!!!! Can you please share you timeline?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

PARAM2 said:


> called up the normal website diac no....ms rejoined but busy with other assignment


Thanks a lot PARAM. Did she answer the phone? And What do you mean by other assignment.? I also called them today but an operator answered.


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> Thanks a lot PARAM. Did she answer the phone? And What do you mean by other assignment.? I also called them today but an operator answered.


it is always an operator on the tele...they have access to all the cases on computers...calls are through normally after a wait period of 20 odd minutes....you may call describe your case..have the trn no ready and then ask of the progress...it is always better to ask factuals first..example ..i have forwarded the documents but am not sure if it has reached.canu confirm or maybe about the medicals etc and then casually ask about the specifics...:boxing:


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> Thanks a lot PARAM. Did she answer the phone? And What do you mean by other assignment.? I also called them today but an operator answered.


also advice you not to call frequently...if you have called today then wait for 7 working days atleast...you may call if today you did not give your trn no and the call was not logged against your name...


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

PARAM2 said:


> it is always an operator on the tele...they have access to all the cases on computers...calls are through normally after a wait period of 20 odd minutes....you may call describe your case..have the trn no ready and then ask of the progress...it is always better to ask factuals first..example ..i have forwarded the documents but am not sure if it has reached.canu confirm or maybe about the medicals etc and then casually ask about the specifics...:boxing:


Thanks a lot PARAM. This info is really helpful. Will do according to this.


----------



## rick83 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Malte,

My CO with initials LS is from adelaide team 2 as well.Its been over 2 months but i havnt heard a single word from CO's side.What is ur status now,is ur visa granted.


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

PARAM2 said:


> it is always an operator on the tele...they have access to all the cases on computers...calls are through normally after a wait period of 20 odd minutes....you may call describe your case..have the trn no ready and then ask of the progress...it is always better to ask factuals first..example ..i have forwarded the documents but am not sure if it has reached.canu confirm or maybe about the medicals etc and then casually ask about the specifics...:boxing:


Its a very useful information...bro
Thanks


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Its a very useful information...bro
> Thanks


Hi,
Did you call them? Any updates ?


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi,
> Did you call them? Any updates ?


No.. I haven't called them yet.
Actually,i had mailed my CO day before yesterday..so just wanna wait for couple of more days ..n than maybe make a call.:cell:


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

rick83 said:


> Hi Malte,
> 
> My CO with initials LS is from adelaide team 2 as well.Its been over 2 months but i havnt heard a single word from CO's side.What is ur status now,is ur visa granted.


Hi Rick,

No, not yet. still waiting for it. Last Tuesday my CO responded after 2 months asking for my spouse docs and I sent him and no response since then.


----------



## rick83 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Malte,

Thanks for gettin back mate.I was just going through some of the posts on this website and sum people got their decisions within days after CO allocations.Wat do think about adelaide team 2,they appear to be the slowest.I spoke to her on friday and she said she has'nt even touched my application yet coz of the technical issues with their system.

She said she would get back to me by this week end.I dont whats going on.

What are CO's initials?

Ricky


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

rick83 said:


> Hi Malte,
> 
> Thanks for gettin back mate.I was just going through some of the posts on this website and sum people got their decisions within days after CO allocations.Wat do think about adelaide team 2,they appear to be the slowest.I spoke to her on friday and she said she has'nt even touched my application yet coz of the technical issues with their system.
> 
> ...


Hi Ricky,

My CO's name is Tim. Are you a citizen of Newzealand ? In that case you are eligible to work in Auz without applying for Auz PR right ?


----------



## rick83 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Malte,

How are you mate.Yes I am a NZ citizen,so I have indefinite living and working rights in Australia but i cant claim any welfare payments other than FTB coz the changed the welfare rules for us Kiwis in 2001.I need to be a Permanent resident before i can claim any welfare payments in australia (little unfair though coz aussies can claim all the benefits in nz after 2 yrs stay).

So do u reckon that Team 2 is slow as?


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

rick83 said:


> Hi Malte,
> 
> How are you mate.Yes I am a NZ citizen,so I have indefinite living and working rights in Australia but i cant claim any welfare payments other than FTB coz the changed the welfare rules for us Kiwis in 2001.I need to be a Permanent resident before i can claim any welfare payments in australia (little unfair though coz aussies can claim all the benefits in nz after 2 yrs stay).
> 
> So do u reckon that Team 2 is slow as?


I don't think so as few people got quick grant from team2 as well. I think it depends upon each case and case officer.


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

Any movement/news:gossip: from CO MS team4..guys?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Any movement/news:gossip: from CO MS team4..guys?


No updates from my end..What about you? Did you get a reply for your mail?


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> No updates from my end..What about you? Did you get a reply for your mail?


No....buddy
Not yet..She seems to be too slow


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> No updates from my end..What about you? Did you get a reply for your mail?


Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.:clap2::clap2::clap2:. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

malthe said:


> Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.:clap2::clap2::clap2:. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.


Congrats buddy.... Did u go thru job verification as well


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats mate!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33..... 
Got GRANT LETTER today.....
On top of the world..... 
Was holding my nerves from so long......


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats mate !!!!!


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats buddy.... Did u go thru job verification as well


Congrats mate :clap2::clap2::clap2: Welcome to the grant club.lane:


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......



Congrats..mate
You really deserve this...


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks fringe 123, malthe n xyls 98.....


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi xyls98,

Any update from our CO? S she still on leave?


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi folks,
Did anyone receive any call or mail from Team4 CO initial Ms.. Any updates..?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Hi folks,
> Did anyone receive any call or mail from Team4 CO initial Ms.. Any updates..?


Hey I got a new CO. She requested some more docs yesterday. Got the grant today. I called DIAC on monday. Wish you will get the grant soon.


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I finaaaalllyyy got my GRANT LETTER yesterday
I would like to thank everyone in this forum ...... :clap2: for their support and best wishes...
I hope and pray a speedy grantlane: for everyone,who have applied and waiting for their turn..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I finaaaalllyyy got my GRANT LETTER yesterday
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum ...... :clap2: for their support and best wishes...
> I hope and pray a speedy grantlane: for everyone,who have applied and waiting for their turn..


Congrates,

did you get Grant from new CO?


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> Congrates,
> 
> did you get Grant from new CO?


Yes...i was surprised to see new CO's initials on my grant letter.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Yes...i was surprised to see new CO's initials on my grant letter.


Congratulations to you!

It was well worth the wait I am sure.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I finaaaalllyyy got my GRANT LETTER yesterday
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum ...... :clap2: for their support and best wishes...
> I hope and pray a speedy grantlane: for everyone,who have applied and waiting for their turn..


Congrats mate. !!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

thewall said:


> Congrates,
> 
> did you get Grant from new CO?


Wish you will get your grant soon.!!!!!


----------



## Tennee (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats mate.....I also have been allocated to CO on 06/02/2013 (class 190) .... But so far nothing happening. Now l m but worried...... Any idea?


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I finaaaalllyyy got my GRANT LETTER yesterday
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum ...... :clap2: for their support and best wishes...
> I hope and pray a speedy grantlane: for everyone,who have applied and waiting for their turn..


Congrats. CO initials and team please ?????


----------



## Tennee (Mar 9, 2013)

Actually I applied via an agent. Who only reveal that she is an Indian lady...... Nothing else...

Thanks for the help


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

thewall said:


> same here, i think CO is on leave or perhaps sent case for some checks.
> 
> fingers crossed


The wall, what's your status? Any updates. Fringe and me got the new Co from same team 4, CB. I think XYLS also had the same. Did u rang DIAC?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sam18 said:


> The wall, what's your status? Any updates. Fringe and me got the new Co from same team 4, CB. I think XYLS also had the same. Did u rang DIAC?


XYLS also had same CO earlier. Sam, Any updates?


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> XYLS also had same CO earlier. Sam, Any updates?


Thats great. I think I am the next one. I had a talk on thursday with CO (near about 3pm). At 4 pm when I logged in to check status, she requested for form 815 (health undertaking) for my husband. I uploaded the form in the evening (sameday). Yesterday (friday), my agent sent her the form through email also. My bad luck today is saturday. Hope Monday will bring some good news.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

sam18 said:


> Thats great. I think I am the next one. I had a talk on thursday with CO (near about 3pm). At 4 pm when I logged in to check status, she requested for form 815 (health undertaking) for my husband. I uploaded the form in the evening (sameday). Yesterday (friday), my agent sent her the form through email also. My bad luck today is saturday. Hope Monday will bring some good news.


*My further bad luck. It's public holiday here in Australia on Monday 11th march. So, I need to wait for Tuesday.*


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sam18 said:


> The wall, what's your status? Any updates. Fringe and me got the new Co from same team 4, CB. I think XYLS also had the same. Did u rang DIAC?



Congrates all of u.

i hope everything is fine with MS, looks like her cases being transferred to new CO one by one. Last i called DIAC was Jan17th, they gave me COs direct contact, I tried to reach but no response. Lets see, I will give DIAC a buzz next week perhaps.

Cheers!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Good luck Sam and thewall!!!!


----------

